# Best exterior latex satin?



## Flhden (Jan 20, 2008)

After painting for many years I almost feel embarrassed to ask this question but as previously posted we no longer do outside work and have not for almost 6 years. This year I do have a commitment to do a latex repaint. The house is in fairly good shape with some minor peeling on casement sash. I had planned on repriming the entire house body and trim with a latex primer followed by a satin latex finish coat. My question is after a 6 year hiatus from exterior painting what would the group recommend to be the best exterior latex satin for both trim & body? We use a lot of Sw but I hear super paint does not get great ratings. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks Den.


----------



## DW Custom Painting (Feb 17, 2008)

I've always had a good experience w/ SW Super Paint satin. BM satin, not enough sheen for me.:thumbup:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I think BM's Moorglo and P's Manor Hall are great exterior paints
The SW's Duration gets the award as a pretty nice _usually one-coat same color iffy substrate pealing problem area _paint
I will spec it for jobs with issues

I'm not a big fan of the SuperPaint
I find it too drippy for my tastes


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

exterior duration is awesome stuff, I've always liked the results
superpaint is nice too, but I've really only used it for trim work


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Pratt&Lambert Redseal Satin paint - but I usually use that for trim. Muralo's exterior eggshell is my preferred. California paints is excellent.


----------



## Wing 54 (Jan 3, 2008)

Manor Hall is one of best coverage too.


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

Love SW Super Paint Satin. I even used it to paint my own House.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Manor Hall Timeless for the highend, Super Paint for everyone else. (had lots of good luck with super paint)


----------



## DW Custom Painting (Feb 17, 2008)

Super paint Semi gloss I don't like. Super Paint Satin I do like. Usually use it on Stucco over primer or New cement board siding also over primer.


----------



## DW Custom Painting (Feb 17, 2008)

*dhjh*



DW Custom Painting said:


> Super paint Semi gloss I don't like. Super Paint Satin I do like. Usually use it on Stucco over primer or New cement board siding also over primer. Super Semi is like paste.


----------



## Gordon Willingham (Feb 29, 2008)

*Ext. satin ltx.*

I vote SW Duration.
Kind of expensive but great great material and the SW warranty means a lot. SW has written several big checks to me over the years to correct even _marginal_ problems that had no clear cut reason for failure. That is, it was not clearly my prep or application in error or their product failure or anything that the property owner had done to create the problem.
Unexplained issue, SW stepped up and whipped out the check book. Rare today.

Gordon Willingham


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

anyone ever used durons weathersheild? we use it most of the time for the rare outdoor work


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

We have a great Exterior Satin, would be worth checking out. Obviously through your experience you would definately want to reprime the house and clean it up, suprising how much better the job will turn out. Sometimes those jobs that look ok can have rot or mold underneath that needs to be tended to.


----------



## T200 (Nov 11, 2007)

SW Super satin or Duration satin
I've seen good durability from Ben Moore but it pisses me off that they include oil and you have to finish cleaning your bushes with paint thinner after cleaning them with water ("latex" paint)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Gordon Willingham said:


> I vote SW Duration.
> Kind of expensive but great great material and the SW warranty means a lot. SW has written several big checks to me over the years to correct even _marginal_ problems that had no clear cut reason for failure. That is, it was not clearly my prep or application in error or their product failure or anything that the property owner had done to create the problem.
> Unexplained issue, SW stepped up and whipped out the check book. Rare today.
> 
> Gordon Willingham


Yeap... Same here.. had a bad batch of paint (VERY rare) and they reimbursed me a days wage and replaced my paint for free (as they should). I use their Super flat mostly, Satin every once in a while and have only used Semigloss once for exterior. Super paint for the body and Duration for the trim, I hate second coating trim and most of the time Super Paint doesn't cover well for brush and roll applications on exteriors, spraying it is the way to go. I would love to apply more satin, but for some reason the trend out here in the NW is Flat... 

I hand brushed a 3500 sqft exterior with Duration... Wow! I'll do that again, great results and good money!

J


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

Duron was bought by Sherwin williams, but weathershield was awesome. I used to work at Duron for 7 months so I could get a grasp from that side of the counter to really learn paints and the chemical side of things. I had a great boss named Bruce. They told me the difference between weathershield and ultra deluxe was the same paint went in two different buckets lol.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

KeirK said:


> We have a great Exterior Satin, would be worth checking out. Obviously through your experience you would definately want to reprime the house and clean it up, suprising how much better the job will turn out. Sometimes those jobs that look ok can have rot or mold underneath that needs to be tended to.


 
Rumor has it that we get to try some of your product soon. Had a dealer in my area ask if I wanted some, seems he is checking out the line. Don't know if it is interior or exterior.


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Rumor has it that we get to try some of your product soon. Had a dealer in my area ask if I wanted some, seems he is checking out the line. Don't know if it is interior or exterior.


Great. I look forward to the feedback. The dealers count on your feedback to make good business decisions. I appreciate your willingness to participate.
Thanks,
Keir


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

yeah and it seems durons paint is getting thicker all the time


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi all, looks like [email protected] and I are the only "left coast" guys here. I am guessing that most of you haven't heard of and don't us Kelly-Moore Paints. I work for them in the northern California area. Being in the trade for 14 yrs now, I have done my fair share of ptg. Our premium line of paint is called Acry-Shield. Our lowsheen product #1245 is one of our best sellers corporate wide.

We have over 20 standard/stock colors in the line and I would put it up to Super paint w/o question.

Glad to be here!
Brent


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

YubaPaintPro said:


> Hi all, looks like [email protected] and I are the only "left coast" guys here. I am guessing that most of you haven't heard of and don't us Kelly-Moore Paints. I work for them in the northern California area. Being in the trade for 14 yrs now, I have done my fair share of ptg. Our premium line of paint is called Acry-Shield. Our lowsheen product #1245 is one of our best sellers corporate wide.
> 
> We have over 20 standard/stock colors in the line and I would put it up to Super paint w/o question.
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard! If your stuff is that good, I hope you plan to grow to the east coast.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

YubaPaintPro said:


> Hi all, looks like [email protected] and I are the only "left coast" guys here. I am guessing that most of you haven't heard of and don't us Kelly-Moore Paints. I work for them in the northern California area. Being in the trade for 14 yrs now, I have done my fair share of ptg. Our premium line of paint is called Acry-Shield. Our lowsheen product #1245 is one of our best sellers corporate wide.
> 
> We have over 20 standard/stock colors in the line and I would put it up to Super paint w/o question.
> 
> ...


I have heard of Kelly-Moore. I actually would like to try the stuff ya'll use. It ight be a good sell point for the upper class to have something no one else has. My Grandpa had one painter about my age 10 or more years ag from Cali. He had Frazee patches on his painters pants. Actually, one hme I did a re-paint on had a quart of it. I snatched up for my personal testing.


----------



## Wing 54 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm here in the mid west. Frigid SW MN. Not to near Alexandria either. 

Big Diamond Vogel and SW, BM country here. Either of you guys coming this way?


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

Doubtful Wing 54. All 3 of those companies make good products.


----------



## Wing 54 (Jan 3, 2008)

In that case anybody need painters out there. Live on an acreage & just came in from outside, windchill near 15. Too darn cold for this time of year.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

duration on every house starting this spring, used to be superpaint but I had awesome feedback from the crews on duration so I switched


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> duration on every house starting this spring, used to be superpaint but I had awesome feedback from the crews on duration so I switched


I love that it's a one coat life time warranty product and the fact that it's great to work with. I have actually considered the same change from Super Paint. Hmmm wonder if I can get a lower price if I tell my paint rep I will use it exclusively for the bulk of my exterior projects..??? Hmmmm... :whistling2: Making a call tomorrow..


J


----------



## Primer Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

The primer used can have an effect on the gloss. Specialized high build primers like Peel Bond have high hold out which will give you a true gloss in the topcoat.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hmmm wonder if I can get a lower price if I tell my paint rep I will use it exclusively for the bulk of my exterior projects..??? Hmmmm... :whistling2: Making a call tomorrow


good luck with that...last time I asked, SW hadn't lowered it for anyone no matter what amount you're using...let us know though


----------



## Purdygirl (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey Brent, 
I was wondering where the Kelly Moore guys were! I'm in Nor Cal too and I love the lowsheen Acry-Shield. Way better than Superpaint and a better price too. 
New here, just poking around...
Diana


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Rich said:


> good luck with that...last time I asked, SW hadn't lowered it for anyone no matter what amount you're using...let us know though


They told me the same thing early last year.... 

To my surprise when I called my most favorite store today..... They are looking at dropping my price some where between $3-5 per Gal of the 5gal price... :blink::thumbup: It's not in the bank yet but looks promising! :thumbsup: 


J


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

Purdygirl said:


> Hey Brent,
> I was wondering where the Kelly Moore guys were! I'm in Nor Cal too and I love the lowsheen Acry-Shield. Way better than Superpaint and a better price too.
> New here, just poking around...
> Diana


Hi Diana,
thx for the vote, 1245 is quite honestly a great product. Nice pic by the way! Is that your car covered in yellow?? Oops. Where is your account out of?


----------

